# Need help assessing the value of this tricycle we own



## manifesto (Jun 19, 2015)

We bought this from an estate sale a while back.  Now we are considering to sell it.  Any idea the worth on this antique tricycle?


----------



## manifesto (Jun 19, 2015)




----------



## bricycle (Jun 19, 2015)

Welcome to the CABE. You will have better response if you place under our: Tricycles, kids bicycles and childrens riding vehicles.
Also, once you decide to sell, it must be listed under the Trade/Sale thread. good luck, lots are gonna want this if you do I think...


----------



## dfa242 (Jun 19, 2015)

Many of these trikes have been reproduced in recent years - close up photos of the hubs and hardware would reveal whether it is a true antique, which would enable the trike experts to help determine value for you.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Jun 19, 2015)

It's a new creation....


----------

